# 3 for 2 Launch Offer on 3 Month Subscription



## RoastedJoe (Oct 1, 2013)

We still have a few Tasting Club Launch Offer boxes available - http://roastedjoes.com/blogs/news just type in the code 'ilovecoffee' in the subscription checkout to take advantage of our special offer


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

This post was authorised via me


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Looked at this offer but there's a lack of info about weight of supplied coffee. All it says 'enough to make 20 cups' ????

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Well I was interested in this offer, but I can not see what weight of beans you will be getting monthly for this price?

Please advise


----------



## beebah (Apr 1, 2012)

this was in the FAQs

How much is coffee going to cost me?

Our monthly Coffee Tasting Club starts from as little as £10/month (plus postage), for that you will get 4 x 50g packs of fantastic coffee. That enough to make around 20 cups of coffee. Also included are tasting notes and information on each coffee, all packed and presented in a stylish box. Our 250g individual packs of the same coffees as our Coffee Tasting Club start from £6.50 (plus postage).

What are your postage charges?

We charge postage at cost which is currently at £1.95 for a second class delivery. If you require a next day service please give us a call on 0845 5442613 to arrange.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I'll give that a miss then.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm out!

Possibly only one sink shot per 50g bag to adjust grind and that works out at 62p a cup


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Unfortunately, I'd have to agree..

50g is not enough to make a proper opinion.

I'd love to back this, but £11.95 for 250g ain't cheap either.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm sure the team would welcome feedback on their pricing and portion sizes as this will allow them to grow sustainably.


----------



## RoastedJoe (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi Guys

The feedback is very much appreciated all comments are helpful as we are a new start-up. As you will appreciate this product is a sample tasting box which contains 4 x 50g packs of great coffee. It is designed to enable customers to experiment with different tastes and find a coffee that appeals to their palate. To produce such a selection in one box is costly and is considerably higher than a single 250g bag and as Glenn rightly pointed out our pricing for this product will enable us to stay in business for the long term.

This said you may like to view our coffee store where we sell the same coffees as our tasting club in 250g packs at a more cost effective price as it is only one bag and reduced labour cost.

Also thanks to beebah for copying the faqs, I definitely need to make this more visible on the website which I will get sorted immediately.

Thanks again for the comments - Jennine


----------

